# Replica Uhren



## Strandhafer (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich werde seit Tagen von Spam genervt. :wall: Dieser Spam ist so geschickt getarnt, das er nicht von Spamhilator als solcher erkannt wird, da er von scheinbar normalen E-Mail Adressen kommt, z. B. Nortonqamosmiltonicatwashingtonpost.com

Wer wird davon noch genervt?


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Replica Uhren*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich werde seit Tagen von Spam genervt. :wall: Dieser Spam ist so geschickt getarnt, das er nicht von Spamhilator als solcher erkannt wird, da er von scheinbar normalen E-Mail Adressen kommt, z. B. Nortonqamosmiltonicatwashingtonpost.com
> 
> Wer wird davon noch genervt?


Spam nach dem Absender zu filtern ist ohnehin nicht sehr intelligent, aber meinst Du evtl. die Art Spam, bei der der Inhalt aus einer Grafik besteht?


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Replica Uhren*

Ja, der Inhalt besteht aus einer Grafik. Die Absender sind dem Anschein nach normale E-Mail Adressen. Heute hatte ich, bis jetzt 5 davon.


----------



## Heiko (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Replica Uhren*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ja, der Inhalt besteht aus einer Grafik. Die Absender sind dem Anschein nach normale E-Mail Adressen. Heute hatte ich, bis jetzt 5 davon.


Die kenn ich, kommen hier sehr oft rein.
Sind auch schwer zu filtern.


----------

